# Xen DomU dies immediately after create

## Elessar1991

Hello

After a couple of problems I got the Dom0 finally start booting and working.

Now I created a DomU (which is also Gentoo) but it gets destroyed directly after I created it.

Here is what I did:

I created a LVM for the DomU, called Xen-Test (and another LVM called Xen-Swap); I created a ext4 System on it, unpacked the Stage3-Archive, emerged the gentoo-sources, configured the Xen-Frontend drivers, created the Kernel-Image and copied it to the Dom0. After I created a very simple config-file for the DomU with the following content:

```

kernel = "/xen/kernel-domu"

memory = 512

name = "XenTest"

#vif = ['ip = "172.16.5.66", bridge=xenbr0']

root = "/dev/sda1 ro"

disk = ['phy:/dev/data/xen-test,sda1,w','phy:/dev/data/xen-swap,sdb1,w']

#on_poweroff = 'destroy'

#on_reboot   = 'restart'

#on_crash    = 'restart'

```

Then I started the DomU and it directly gets destroyed after a couple of seconds. The log for the DomU has the following content:

```

Waiting for domain XenTest (domid 3) to die [pid 3408]

Domain 3 is dead

Action for shutdown reason code 3 is destroy

Domain 3 needs to be cleaned up: destroying the domain

Done. Exiting now

```

This is not really helping me, to find the problem. I tried to disable networking and the networking (as you can see in the config-file). I dont know, what the problem could be. It would be a lot of help If I could get a more detailed output in the log-file, for getting the reason of the destroying of the DomU.

I run a 3.4.2-hardened Kernel on the Dom0 and I just saw that I have the 3.3.8 gentoo-sources in the DomU. Could that be the problem? (I guess I was too tired yesterday and didnt think about the sources-version).

I hope you guys can help me solving that.

----------

## Elessar1991

Fixed it: I changed sda1/sdb1 into xvda1/xvdb1 in the DomU Config, now, its booting.

To find the failure I used 

 *Quote:*   

> xl create -c /path/to/xen-DomU

 

to see dmesg and the error.

----------

